#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Goeduitziende man, zoekt zijn ware, reageer alleen als je serieus bent!

## nourdin__

Salaam,


Ik ben een goeduitziende man (28jr.) werkzaam als jurist.

Verder ben ik een serieuze, sociale, rustige en bovenal spontaan persoon.

qua. karakter zijn waarden als eer, integriteit en vriendelijkheid hoog in het vaandel. Veel humor, ook zeker ambitieus.

Ik heb mij aangemeld op maroc.nl nadat een goeie vriend van mij vertelde over zijn leuke ontmoeting.

aangezien 1:3 relaties tegenwoordig ontstaat op het internet blijkt het een mogelijkheid waar je niet meer omheen kunt.

Bij de keuze voor de moeder van mijn kinderen neig ik toch wel een verlangen te hebben naar stabiele aantrekkelijk persoon..

Als je verder nog vragen hebt,. hoor ik graag van je,.

Groet,


Nourdin.

----------


## nourdin__

up ....

----------


## schoonheid28

ik heb wel interesse

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## fatimaenmaissa23

Salaam ahliekom,

Ik ben een gescheiden dame van 25 jaar en heb een dochtertje van 4. Ik werk bij de bank en voel wel een leegte dus een eerlijke man met gevoel voor humor en een goed hart zou niet gek zijn...wie weet ik zit bijna nooit op het internet maar wie weet allah zijn wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk...rgair insha allah

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## lady-82

Salam,

Is het
gelukt om je wederhelft te vinden?

Groetjes

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## sakina24

Jammer ik ben veelste te oud voor jou of is leeftijd maar een getal!!!

----------


## leylisha

Salaam vanwaar ben je Belgie of Nl? grtjs

----------


## SweetMarrocina90

upp!!!

----------


## sakina24

Uit nl en 34 jaar jong😉😉

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------


## Anybelg

salaam agie denk je werkelijk via deze weg te trouwen? ik hoop echt voor je dat het zo is ben wel benieuwd hoe dat nu gaat, moge allah je bij deze wil helpen en inschalah lukt het je .wahaleikom assalaam ps mischien kun je een foto van jezelf plaatsen voor diegene die interesse hebben om je in werkelijk heid te zien.

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## MAROCCIA_LADY

Salaam alaikoem,

Ik ben een dame van 22. Na jouw bericht gelezen te hebben lijkt het me leuk je te leren kennen.

----------


## LaPreciosa

Wat een leuke man lijk je.

----------


## nourdin__

up.....

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## lilit

Grappig dat de meeste reageren onder andere ik op zulke aantrekkelijke bijna perfect profiel. Ik denk dat we perfect de marketing in kunnen 😝. Vertel eens wat meer over jezelf.

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## CoverBelguim

Salaam allen die dit lezen, ik zou zeggen we zitten in hetzelfde schuiltje enkel ben jij van nl en ik van Belgie .
Maar soms de ware zoeken lijkt wel hopeloos spijtig genoeg .

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------


## diek0502

leuk gezegt ik ben een jongedame van 19jaar ben byna 20 en mis liefde na al myn dingen die ik heb meegemaakt in myn leven 
zie er als volgt uit ben 1.68 ongeveer weeg 66 kilo volslank 
doe de opleiding helpende werk by de ici paris
wil graag jong trouwen en een jonge moeder zijn gelukkig zyn dat was het wel?

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## schoonheid28

k heb je een bericht gestuurd alleen je reageert niet

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------


## jawhara21

nourdine succes oe ghair inshallah allah i awnak

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------


## soumaye

Upp voor jou!! Wees niet te kritisch he :tong uitsteken:

----------


## mohamed-serieus

ik verkeer in hetzelfde situatie .. ben ook gescheiden en heb een dochtervan 4... als je serieus bent en wil iets maken van je toekomst .. dan ben je welkom
je kan me een pm sturen

----------


## Fatjee

We zitten allen in hetzelfde schuiltje, maar geduld hebben. Alles gebeurt met een reden..

----------


## diek0502

Hier ben ik dan haha zie je der zelf ook een beetje leuk uit dan

----------


## Palestijntje073

Salam allaykom

Heb paar vragen en wil het niet zichtbaar zeggen Mag ik misschien jou msn of iets, waar ik jou kan opbereiken?!.

Met vriendelijk dank  :Smilie:

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## Amisal

Ik heb wel interesse, pm me.

----------


## Palestijntje073

Salam allaykom,

Na aan leiding van jou advertentie, ben ik genteresseerd erin
Heb paar vragen en wil het niet zichtbaar zeggen. Mag ik je msn of iets waar ik jou kan op bereiken

Maselama,

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## Tifaa

Hmm...klinkt erg aantrekkelijk :verliefd:

----------


## L_L

en al je partner gevonden??

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## Tehendjaat

Inha Allah vindt je haar

----------


## nourdin__

Inha Allah

----------


## sevgi

goedemiddag met sevgi hoe is het?Ik heb je bericht gelezen. En het spreekt me heel erg aan.. Qua karakter ben ik ook een vriendelijke lieve vrouw. Ik zie er leuk uit en ben een hele gezellige dame. Ik ben ook een rustige en serieuze persoon. Ik wil graag kennismaken met jou. Zou dat kunnen. Ik wacht op jou reactie. veel liefs met sevgi

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## moi_marokkina

ik dacht jij yassin heette??
en in utrecht woonde.


meiden hij is fake en een leugenaar.

----------


## Lovelywoman

Hoi, lijkt mij leuk om je beter te leren kennen. Grt

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Hoi, lijkt mij leuk om je beter te leren kennen. Grt




hij is niet te vertrouwen.
dus ik zou het niet doen.

----------


## Mezelf_man

salam aleykoum.
inshaAllah gaat het goed met mijn broeders en zusters.
eigenlijk ben ik benieuwd of een man die religieus is zo veel aandacht en interesse zou opwekken (ik denk van niet).
de cliche over de vrouwen is voor mij hier toch enigzins bevestigd.
gair inshaAllah.

----------


## Romaisa_26

Wa aleikom salaam

zou je graag willen leren kennen. Ik ben een bekeerde Nederlandse zuster van 26. Werk als kapster in mijn eigen dames salon. Graag hoor ik van je. 

Wasalaam romaisa

----------


## Nlsejongen

successsss

----------


## nour1

Salam.

je lijkt me een goeie jongen een goeie baan jou kan ik een man noemen iemand die een vrouw kan onderhouden tegenwoordig komt dat niet vaak voor jammer genoeg!

ik zou heel graag een keer een babbeltje met je willen maken en als het dan elmakteb is inshallah komt alles vanzelf 


groetjes i

----------


## samiraxx

hallo nourdin mag ik weten hoe je deruit ziet??

----------


## Amira26

zie jou priveberichten

----------


## Bellarach

Salaam, 

Het is mij heel wat he, datingsites, facebook, etc... Manajaa? :-) 
Maar goed, zoals je zei kan je er tegenwoordig niet omheen. Ik vraag mij af als je hier aan begint of je echte ware liefde kunt vinden, iemand die je liefde waard is, iemand die het oprecht meent. Want we leven in een koele wereld en je moet zelf zorgen dat je van een huis een thuis maakt... 

Dat maakt het allemaal uniek.

Graag een babbel? 

Liefst op mn Emailadres.. 

groetjes

----------


## schoonheid28

> up ...



waarom reageer je dan niet? je bent toch opzoek? of ben je hier voor de lol?

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## bekeerling22

:koppel:

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## rokaiza

ik lig echt serieus in een deuk. De topicstarter blijft onvermoeid met up reageren. hilarious!!!

----------


## m_marokkia

:haha: !!

----------


## aittouzinemeid

up....................

----------


## DORAA.

salam 3alikom,
ik heb wel intresse in jou ik ben alleen wel een stukje jonger als dat jij bent..

groetjes

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## saar24

Hallo, 

Zou je mij een om willen sturen? Oproep sprak aan, ik ben hoogopgeleid en sportief ingesteld. Ik heb een brede interesse en ben ruimdenkend, mocht ik je nieuwsgierig hebben gemaakt, merk ik t wel. 

Groetjes

----------


## oui-kha

Walaikoem selam,

Jou topic spreekt mij aan en ik zou je graag beter willen leren kennen. Ik hoor van je!

groetjes

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## lopititia

is gewoon een grap  :blozen:

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## esma7

Hoi hoi ik ben 25 en zit voor het eerst op chat ff kijken en jou bericht sprak me aan

----------


## Charrafedine25

Kijk al die meiden schrikken , Bismillah! Iedereen reageert gelijkk Damnn!

----------


## nourdin__

up......

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

ik zie dat je al heel lang geleden jou topic hebt geplaatst en ik vraag me af of jij die persoon al gevonden hebt? En wat voor ervaring je nu hebt opgedaan

----------


## nourdin__

Reageer alleen via PM

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------


## lopititia

Dat jullie daar in trappen.  :haha:

----------


## Nihadniya

Salam alaikom nourdin,

Waar vandaan uit marokko?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kawtar0481

Salamo3alaikom broeder als je je nummer wilt door geven kunnen we praten dat is een beter idee en Inchallah kunnen we verder praten

----------


## kawtar0481

> Reageer alleen via PM


Salamo3alaikom broeder laatj je nummer achter en we praten verder

----------


## inshallaah

Ik heb ook wel intresse

----------


## nourdin__

Salamo3alaikom

----------


## inea

Grappig dit :-)

----------

